# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Om de dag voel ik me slecht

## Anoniempje99

Dag leden, 

Ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar. Sinds 3-4 maanden voel ik me om de dag erg slecht. Gister voelde ik me bijvoorbeeld helemaal fit. Vandaag voel ik me erg slecht. Ik ben een soort van moe. Ik heb constant rillingen, en voel me een soort van los van mijn huid. Het is alsof ik ziek ben, alleen dan wel 3/4 keer per week. Ik ben al naar de dokter gegaan en heb een bloedprikken gekregen. Niks gevonden. Ik ben sindsdien goed op mijn eten gaan letten, maar daar ligt het blijkbaar niet aan. Eerst dacht ik dat het aan mijn slaap lag, maar het maakt niet echt uit hoe lang ik slaap. Ik heb wel veel slaap nodig, 10 uur. Heeft iemand dit ook of gehad? Ik ben er helemaal klaar mee. De helft van mijn week is gewoon verpest.

----------

